# Restrepo: upcoming movie documentary on US outpost in Korangal Valley



## CougarKing (21 May 2010)

Release date: June 2010.

video link

"Restrepo" site link


----------



## MarkOttawa (7 Jul 2010)

From a lengthy review, worth a read:

Reviewing "Restrepo" and the wars we fight
http://afpak.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2010/07/06/reviewing_restrepo



> Restrepo, a documentary that tracks an Army platoon serving in a dangerous part of northeast Afghanistan near the Pakistani border a little more than two years ago, arrives as a summer of discontent and uncertainty over the Afghanistan war unfolds in America. As I watched the opening scenes of the movie, a wave of déjà vu washed over me -- I have seen this movie several times before, and it doesn't end nice.
> 
> Restrepo is the movie of the year that Americans should see but most won't. The film won't likely compete with the choices of an American public seeking distraction from economic malaise, an oil spill, and not least but usually last as an afterthought in our national consciousness: a war in Afghanistan not going so well. Restrepo has one similarity with many of the box office hits of the summer -- the latest installments of the Twilight saga, Toy Story, and Shrek or revamped versions of the Karate Kid and an updated movie version of the 1980s television show the A-Team -- they are all retreads containing figments of the past and similarities to previous movies.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Jul 2010)

I read the book "WAR" that goes with it. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Nov 2010)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/restrepo-afghan-outpost-4808

Starts Monday 29 Nov 10 on the National Geographic Channel. Link has lots of info.

Restrepo, a film by award-winning photojournalist Tim Hetherington and author Sebastian Junger, chronicles the deployment of U.S. troops stationed at one of the most dangerous postings in Afghanistan.

RESTREPO is a feature-length documentary that chronicles the deployment of a platoon of U.S. soldiers in Afghanistan's Korengal Valley. The movie focuses on a remote 15-man outpost, "Restrepo," named after a platoon medic who was killed in action. It was considered one of the most dangerous postings in the U.S. military. This is an entirely experiential film: the cameras never leave the soldiers; there are no interviews with generals or diplomats. The only goal is to make viewers feel as if they have just been through a 90-minute deployment. This is war, full stop. The conclusions are up to you.


----------



## CombatDoc (20 Nov 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the movie after reading the book that is a companion piece ("War").  IIRC, the US Army left the Korengal Valley and no longer has troops there.


----------



## desert_rat (20 Nov 2010)

Staff Sgt. Sal Giunta is the first living recipient  - since Vietnam - of the Congressional Medal of Honor...he earned it in the Korengal...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96470.0.html

edit to change link to merged topic on the good Sgt.

milnet.ca staff


----------



## desert_rat (3 Dec 2010)

http://www.unknownsoldiersblog.com/2010/11/one-of-best.html


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Dec 2010)

Seems like the DVD release date is next week.


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Dec 2010)

Seen it earlier this week and was impressed with the brutal honesty of it. The one thing I did notice though, was how young the troops all looked.  Not a one looked older than 18-20 years old.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Dec 2010)

Just finished downloading this.  Will have a look at it later this weekend.


----------



## Final (8 Dec 2010)

Just finished watching it out a few minutes ago, It was pretty moving to see what these soldiers went through and what they accomplished.  I'd definitely suggest people watch it.


----------



## Nauticus (8 Dec 2010)

I just recently viewed it as well, and I thought it was _fantastic_. One of the best military documentaries I've seen, particularly modern.

Very raw, honest, and emotional. I think it's as close as you can get to being there, without being there. You shared the fighting, the work, the losses, the boredom... pretty much everything that makes a tour, a tour.

I think, for me, what's more profound is that, despite how tragic and hard this tour is for us to watch, it would have been much more difficult for them. Great piece of film.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Dec 2010)

Just finished watching.  A must see to say the least.   :yellow:


----------



## Miko (9 Dec 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> A must see to say the least.   :yellow:





			
				Nauticus said:
			
		

> One of the best military documentaries I've seen, particularly modern....Great piece of film.



I second that. The book is just as good. 

Sebastian Junger and Tim Hetherington did a great job putting both together, especially after they lost alot of their footage.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jan 2011)

See: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96470.25.html

http://restrepothemovie.com/

Outpost Films presents "The Sal Giunta Story". This 14 minute video tells his story.


----------



## Haletown (6 Jan 2011)

full movie is on next Tue @1800 on the Nat Geo channel in HD . . .   check your local channel . . .  103 in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Franko (6 Jan 2011)

It's out on DVD Eamon.   

Regards


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Feb 2011)

http://digital.nationalpost.com/epaper/viewer.aspx

National Post 4 Feb 11

In 2007, when the journalists Sebastian Junger and Tim Hetherington set out to make a documentary following a military unit in Afghanistan, they had no awards aspirations. 
*
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC The documentary Restrepo, about U.S. soliders in Afghanistan, is nominated for an Oscar. *

“Don’t get hurt, don’t get killed doing this — that was our first order of business,” Junger said. The documentary, Restrepo, about a remote base in the Korangal Valley, led them to embed with the Second Platoon of Battle Company of the 173rd Airborne Brigade Combat Team for more than a year, and they did get hurt. A Humvee Junger was in drove over an improvised explosive device, rattling those on board, and he later tore his Achilles’ tendon jumping out of the line of a firefight. Hetherington broke his leg on a mission and had to walk four hours down a mountain on it, humping his gear, to get back to camp. Their personal ordeals, complete with some level of post-traumatic stress and difficulty returning to civilian life, mirrored those of the soldiers they followed. Restrepo won a grand jury prize for best domestic documentary at the Sundance Film Festival last year and went on to play at theatres and on military bases around the country. 

Now it is one of the five Oscar documentary hopefuls, in a category that was among the few with major surprises when nominations were announced last week. Waiting for Superman, an early favourite, was left off the list, as was *The Tillman Story*, another harrowing film about Afghanistan; Client 9: The Rise and Fall of Eliot Spitzer, from the Oscarwinner Alex Gibney, also got no love. Instead the contenders are mostly smaller films from lesser-known filmmakers: Waste Land, set against the backdrop of a massive garbage dump in Rio de Janeiro; Gasland, which examines the dangers of natural-gas drilling; and the oddball of the group, Exit Through the Gift Shop, Banksy’s subversive story of a street artist run amok. The presumed front-runner is Inside Job, Charles Ferguson’s well-liked dissection of the economic crisis. But with most of the feature film and acting categories apparently sewn up, thanks to the consensus voting of industry groups, the documentaries are one area where there is still some drama. 

“This is tough year, a really tough year,” Gibney, who is on the executive committee of the documentary branch at the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, said at a screening for his movie at the start of this awards season. 

Ferguson, the only repeat nominee (he was a contender with No End in Sight in 2008), has as an agent now, but he was still bewildered by the whole prize process. “This is totally not my department,” he said. 

And Junger, a veteran war correspondent but first-time filmmaker, said he wished The Tillman Story had been included. “The nominating procedure is a mystery even for people in the business,” he said. 

Lucy Walker, the director of Waste Land, agreed. “It’s a small community,” she said, “but you don’t get to peek behind the curtain.” At this year’s Sundance festival, where she was a juror, Walker met an Academy member who told her he had voted to nominate her film but didn’t know how to vote for her to win. (The documentary branch requires its members to have seen all the films to vote.) “He was saying, like: ‘Do I have to see the movies all over again? I’ve seen them all already, but I think I have to go see it again, and I don’t think I can vote for you because I’m leaving town,’ ” she recounted. (No repeat viewings were necessary if he had already seen it at the nominations level, according to Leslie Unger, an Academy spokeswoman; if he hadn’t, it had to be seen at a theatre, not on a screener.) 
“I’ve been asking for copies of the rules of the voting,” Walker said. “It seems quite arcane.” 

Printed and distributed by NewpaperDirect | www.newspaperdirect.com, US/Can: 1.877.980.4040, Intern: 800.6364.6364 | Copyright and protected by applicable law.


----------



## Antoine (6 Apr 2011)

Great movie. The extra interviews are also worth listening to.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Apr 2011)

http://digital.nationalpost.com/epaper/viewer.aspx

National Post - 21 Apr 11 - DOMINIQUE SOGUEL Benghazi, Libya, Agence France-Presse, with files from news services

WAR PHOTOGRAPHERS’ LAST BATTLE ZONE

*Renowned American photographer, British director killed in Libya conflict*

Award-winning photographer Chris Hondros was killed shortly after taking this dramatic picture Wednesday of a rebel fighting house-to-house in the besieged town of Misurata.

_Photo Caption: __CHRIS HONDROS / GETTY IMAGES A Libyan rebel runs up a burning stairwell during house-to-house fighting with Gaddafi loyalists in Misurata on Wednesday. The photo was taken by Chris Hondros; shortly after, Hondros and fellow award-winning photographer Tim Hetherington were killed after being struck by mortar fire._

Tim Hetherington, an Oscar-nominated film director and war photographer, was also killed when they were hit by mortar fire in Tripoli Street, the main thoroughfare and focus of fighting in the city.

The photographers were following rebels who had forced soldiers loyal to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi into houses in Tripoli Street. When the soldiers refused to surrender, the rebels went house to house, setting fires and shooting.

After capturing the intense scenes, Mr. Hondros, 41, an American with the Getty photo agency, and Mr. Hetherington, also 41, a photographer with
Vanity Fair, were hit by mortar fire.

“It was quiet and we were trying to get away and then a mortar landed and we heard explosions,” Spanish photographer Guillermo Cervera said.

“I told them not to gather,” said one rebel who recalled advising the photographers about the dangers of sticking too close together. “They hit groups. I told them not to.”

Doctors attended to Mr. Hetherington and a wounded colleague but after 15 minutes, Mr. Hetherington was pronounced dead.

*Mr. Hetherington, a Briton, produced and co-directed the acclaimed documentary Restrepo, which won a Oscar nomination.* “He really wanted to get the pictures but, at the same time, I had the impression he was a very responsible person,” said Tiziana Prezzo, an Italian journalist who was in Misurata two days earlier.

“He was one of the last people I met in Misurata. Now that he’s not alive any more ... it’s shocking,” she said.

Mr. Hetherington covered numerous conflicts and won the 2007 World Press Photo Award for his coverage of U.S. soldiers in Afghanistan.

Mr. Hondros suffered serious head injuries and died several hours later.

He had received multiple awards, including the *2005 Robert Capa gold medal.*

His work in Liberia earned him a Pulitzer Prize nomination.

They are the second and third journalists killed in Libya in the two-month-old conflict.

President Barack Obama’s chief spokesman, Jay Carney, said the U.S. leader was “saddened” to learn Mr. Hetherington had been killed, in a statement released before the news of Mr. Hondros’s death.

Mr. Hondros “never shied away from the front line, having covered the world’s major conflicts throughout his distinguished career, and his work in Libya was no exception,” Getty said in a statement.

Also injured in the incident were Guy Martin, a freelance photographer working for the picture agency Panos, and American Michael Brown, who was working for the Corbis agency.

Mr. Hetherington’s family said in a statement released to Vanity Fair that it was “with great sadness we learned that our son and brother” was killed, saying “he will be forever missed.”

On Tuesday, he sent his last post to his Twitter account: “In besieged Libyan city of Misurata. Indiscriminate shelling by Qaddafi forces. No sign of NATO.”

Journalists have increasingly come under fire in the ongoing conflict in Libya.

In the courtroom of Benghazi, seat of the opposition, photographs of missing journalists plaster the walls, alongside a portrait of Ali Hassan alJaber, an Al-Jazeera cameraman killed on March 12 in an ambush near Benghazi.

Mr. Jaber was the first foreign journalist killed in Libya since the beginning of the uprising against Col. Gaddafi on Feb. 15.

The Libyan regime detained numerous journalists.

A spokesman for the rebel Transitional National Council (TNC) said that eight foreign journalists and six Libyan colleagues were being held by Col. Gaddafi’s forces.


----------

